# More Deer Sausage



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

This is what's in the smoke house right now! Look at the difference between using "cure" & not using "cure"... from the previous deer sausage thread. I have the maximum temp set at 170, as not to go over that temp. The current temp is 161 degrees. i took a dial thermometer a half hour ago and checked the internal temp and it was 140 degrees. That is every bit of 5 hours in the smoke house


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

I'll get it up to around 155-160 degrees, take it out, give it a cold shower and then let it rest for awhile. Then I'll refridgerate over night and vacuum pack tomorrow.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

here's a pic of the inside of the sausage


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

looks good


----------



## Bone Pile (Jan 23, 2009)

Is "cure" the same as salt peter? I know without salt peter the sausage will turn black. Or is "cure" something else? kinda grey area for me.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Two different additives. Nitrites and Saltpeter are two different animals. Both are nitrates. One is sodium nitrate and one is potassium nitrate. One is used in the dry curing of meats and the other is used for something to do with gun powder.


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Thanks for the info Gator. That cure sure makes the sausage looks better. I have the flavor down I just don't like the grey look in the middle. I am ready to start the sausage making machine later this month. Got the venison and the pork in the freezer. Trying to finish a new smokehouse that me and my dad are building in the hill country. Should be pretty nice when completed.


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

Good looking sausage Gator...ya got me hungrayyyyyyyy

Dave


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

This is the first time I have ever used phosphates in my sausage as an additive to retain moisture. Man, you would not believe how beautiful these sausages look after cooking them. Plump and moist.

I used 3 tenths of a percent of the total weight of my meat mixture. USDA says you can go up to .5 percent. It truly makes a difference in the final cooked product.


----------



## Bone Pile (Jan 23, 2009)

Gator gar said:


> Two different additives. Nitrites and Saltpeter are two different animals. Both are nitrates. One is sodium nitrate and one is potassium nitrate. One is used in the dry curing of meats and the other is used for something to do with gun powder.


So I am assuming sodium nitrate is the one to use. Potassium Nitrate is in fertilizer. What do you ask for when going to the store? Is canning salt what you are looking for? Sorry to be so dumb about this.


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

academy .99cents


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Great info, GG thanks for sharing your knowledge!


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

MAN you got my Sausage looking good GG. I think I need to kill some more deer !!I just finished up that last batch so good timing .
you da man !!!


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

Gator Gar,

Ain't botulism supposed to die above 140 deg? If that guy cooks that sausage to 170 after the fact will he be alright? Also' can you use Mortons sugar cure on sausage or what kind do you use?

Thanks in advance and 'preciate you sharing your knowledge.

jdot


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

jdot7749 said:


> Gator Gar,
> 
> Ain't botulism supposed to die above 140 deg? If that guy cooks that sausage to 170 after the fact will he be alright? Also' can you use Mortons sugar cure on sausage or what kind do you use?
> 
> ...


I think you could use MSC, but it might be too salty. The botulism spores take a high heat to kill, that is why low acid foods need to be pressure canned instead of a a boiling water bath canning...boiling water is not hot enough to kill the spores. The spores need three things to grow, lack of oxygen, PH above about 4.5 and moisture. remove anyone of them, and they cannot grow.

Dave


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Looks like we need to have a sausage making clinic. I remember back in the day when my sausage came out brown and undesirable looking. That was many years ago, before the internet. Had to research this stuff the old fashion way, by reading anything you could on the subject. Back then, the cure was hard to find, for me anyway.

I have a turkey in the smoker right now. I put it in there after I took the sausage out. I'll post a pick in a couple of hours. That turkey is looking like it has been on Miami beach getting a tan. It is something pretty.


----------



## cajunasian (Mar 7, 2007)

Gator gar, I'm taking notes......keep the info giong.....I have about 10lbs of deer meat left over in the freezer and have been reading info here/books. Going to give it a try soon, just want to get it right the first time around. Great info everyone....This asian guy is learning alot.


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

For those wanting to learn how to make sausage and cure meat safely, I highly recommend this book:
http://www.amazon.com/Great-Sausage...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1259120362&sr=8-1

Dave


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

txbigred said:


> For those wanting to learn how to make sausage and cure meat safely, I highly recommend this book:
> http://www.amazon.com/Great-Sausage...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1259120362&sr=8-1
> 
> Dave


I have that book and that is where I learned alot about making and smoking sausage. I recommend it highly, too.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Gator gar said:


> I have that book and that is where I learned alot about making and smoking sausage. I recommend it highly, too.


 I didn't know you could read!!You are full of suprises!!!LOL


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

dbullard said:


> I didn't know you could read!!You are full of suprises!!!LOL


You better be careful, he IS making YOUR sausage.....

Dave


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

txbigred said:


> You better be careful, he IS making YOUR sausage.....
> 
> Dave


 yeah I know but if you can't kid your fishing buddy who can you kid!!


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

*You need Pink Cure #1...*

For making smoked sausage you must use the the salt and sodium nitrite cure mix #1. You can get it online or at any butcher shop, ask for Pink Cure #1. The Fiesta Cure from Academy looks like the same thing, just check the ingredients. Use one (1) level teaspoon for every five (5) pounds of meat. The Mortons cure also has sugar so it may not be exactly what you want. There is also a Cure #2 but that is for drying/curing meats like salami over a very long time (weeks).


----------



## baldhunter (Oct 8, 2004)

There is some good info on this link: http://www.ag.ndsu.edu/pubs/yf/foods/he176w.htm


----------

